
GigaSnap – Making a Prototype Device (2018) - fremden
https://medium.com/@thekeithchester/gigasnap-a-prototyping-story-efed72099d32
======
paulgerhardt
It’s crazy how quickly technology still changes in some domains.

What required professional camera equipment in 2017 can now be done in an app
with the latest generation smartphones.

The effect may not quite be there with an iPhone 11 Pro but I suspect the
Huawei P30 Pro could pull this off.

Great write up of the professional prototyping process.

